# cleaning hull on carolina skiff



## btt202 (Jul 20, 2008)

what do you use to clean the stains off a white hull?? bleach is not doing a good job cutting it. and also water line on out side of the boat. what works best.....


----------



## Paid Up (Jul 20, 2008)

Bleach and Dawn soap in the boat and let it sit for about 5 -10 minutes.  On the water line goto Wal Mart and buy Hull Cleaner and put it on a towel and wipe it on, it will eat the line right off.


----------



## Southbound (Jul 20, 2008)

try clorox clean up


----------



## germag (Jul 20, 2008)

I use a sponge (one of the with the scrubbing pad on the back) and some Simple Green or Purple cleaner full strength, but you have to remember to put a coat of wax back on it.


----------



## grasshopper (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hull cleaning*

Try barkeepers friend. I buy it from the Dollar General down the road and a green scrub pad. Wet your boat sprinkle BKF on pad and work a lather on the hull let sit a minute or two and rinse off. If its real stubborn add some elbow grease.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 21, 2008)

There is a product called Sno-Bowl and The Works, used for cleaning toilet bowls. I have been told and read about folks using it to clean boats ! 

They say it works well, but rinse it off real good if you use it!!


----------



## Whitetailer (Jul 21, 2008)

*Snobowl*

Hull stains will come right off with sno bowl  Put some in a container and take a throw away brush and just paint it on from top to bottom.   You will see the stain disappear as the chemical reaction works.  Just rinse it off with the hose.

Do not buy the expensive stuff like on off  hull cleaner sno bowl is the same.


Whitetailer


----------



## grasshopper (Jul 21, 2008)

Just be careful when using the liquids, they work great with little to no work but the will do servere damage to metal like trailers, both Alum and Galvanized and to cleats screws and such but they do work great. I second the The Works stuff.


----------



## Gmonkey (Jul 22, 2008)

grasshopper said:


> Try barkeepers friend. I buy it from the Dollar General down the road and a green scrub pad. Wet your boat sprinkle BKF on pad and work a lather on the hull let sit a minute or two and rinse off. If its real stubborn add some elbow grease.




!!!!!

I second that

This stuff works on everything.  

I got some at Publix.


----------



## germag (Jul 22, 2008)

If you  put a good coat of wax on after you get the stains off, then rinse it off good with a hose after each fishing trip, and maybe every couple of trips just soap it down with a sponge and some car wash and rinse it off....or just run it through a coin-op car wash and use the bubble brush and rinse it off after every couple of fishing trips, it will help keep it from getting stained so bad too.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Jul 22, 2008)

*Hull Cleaner*

I go to Wal-Mart and get hull cleaner. Put it in a spray bottle and go around entire boat and spray down good. It will eat the stain right off, no scrubbing. By the time you get all the way around the boat the side you started on should be clean. Spray off good with water and wash with soap just to make sure you got it all off.


----------



## Trooper (Jul 22, 2008)

"The works"  is the best I have ever used.Spray it on ,let sit,stain disappears,rinse off.Do not get on painted surface or hands.You can buy it at wal mart in the house cleaning section.-Good luck


----------



## j_seph (Jul 22, 2008)

I have tryed many of the stuff mentioned here on my Carolina Skiff. The only thing I found that got it white and shiny again was to use some super fine grit sandpaper and a bucket of water and a sanding sponge. With a lot of elbow grease and wet sanding it came white again, then a put a good wax on it. The only way it will stay shiny white is to wash and scrub it real good every time you use it


----------



## btt202 (Jul 23, 2008)

used on & off got from bass pro shop great stuff . but be very careful the odor will burn your lungs . but will clean anything off even old rust stains


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 24, 2008)

jams97ls said:


> Try rust aid its made to remove rust stains but it takes anything off it comes in a 1 gallon dark rusty color jug just put it in an old windex bottle and spray it on it will take any water line off Ive never seen anything it wont clean off. you can get it at any hardware store, been using it for years



X2 on the Rust-Aid.
Just wet your trailer down good before applying it to hull.
If you don't keep your trailer wet it will turn a galvanized trailer white.


----------



## gotta biggn (Jul 24, 2008)

Snow Bowl and the Works. Comes right off. No elbow grease needed or scratches. Toilet bowl cleaner.. I promise!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 24, 2008)

j_seph said:


> The only way it will stay shiny white is to wash and scrub it real good every time you use it



I may eventually get tired of doing it but this is exactly what I do. I just pull it to the carwash on the way home.

For trips where I camp and leave the boat in the water for several days I use The Works. 

It'll even wipe Oconee stains away with no effort.

BTW, you can purchase it at the dollar store, and guess what?!? It's only $1!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 24, 2008)

jams97ls said:


> Try rust aid its made to remove rust stains but it takes anything off it comes in a 1 gallon dark rusty color jug just put it in an old windex bottle and spray it on it will take any water line off Ive never seen anything it wont clean off. you can get it at any hardware store, been using it for years



This stuff works better than anything I have ever tried.


----------

